# Removal of poling platform on Mitzi skiff



## Paul T (Nov 30, 2015)

At ages 75 and 70 respectively, my fishing buddy and I have concluded that we have no business on the poling platform of our '06 16' Mitzi Skiff. As a result I have been thinking about removing the poling platform. I have cut a 3/4" thick piece of marine starboard that fits over the motor well. It seems to me I might get sufficient height to pole if I were to mount a casting platform on the piece of marine starboard over the motor well similar to those from which casting is done from the bow. My question is whether there is anything I need to know before trying to remove the poling platform. Some of the bolts/nuts are accessible from the storage lockers but some are hidden. Does anyone know if the hidden fasteners are bolts secured with nuts or are simply screws? Tx much.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

if you put it over the motor you won't have room to tilt. I think a better solution is a sissy bar attached to the poling platform or have a grandson pole you around


----------



## jamarcusray (Nov 20, 2014)

I have an older 15 where the platform can be removed since there are brackets that come out of the back of the transom. Your best bet may be to leave on those brackets just in case you want to add the platform back on. It will also save you a lot of time/effort and won't affect the boat's performance in any way.

Yours could be mounted differently entirely. I have an 01 Mitzi 15.

Good luck


----------



## David Anderson (Dec 10, 2016)

Hey sorry for opening up an old thread, but you wouldn't still have that poling platform would you? My 06 Mitzi says she really wants one for Christmas.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Much respect to you guys for still being in the skiff game at your ages. 

I hope to still be sight fishing in my 70s!


----------



## Paul T (Nov 30, 2015)

David Anderson said:


> Hey sorry for opening up an old thread, but you wouldn't still have that poling platform would you? My 06 Mitzi says she really wants one for Christmas.


I do have the poling platform but am inclined to leave it on in case we decide to sell the boat. Good luck with your hunt.


----------

